# growing....underwater



## HippieMan (Apr 21, 2008)

i was thinkin if there was some way to like take a square box and submerse it completely underwater then grow a plant inside of it... wouldnt the water all around it keep the room at a nice, constant temperature?


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 21, 2008)

it wouldn't be worth the pain in the ass that would be involved in getting to it

plus the light going through the water at the top of the box would be a lot less powerful


----------



## Charfizcool (Apr 21, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> plus the light going through the water at the top of the box would be a lot less powerful


actually wouldn't the light be magnified..a lot. I think the plant would be burnt to a crisp because of the light magnification. Also I agree that it would be a pain in the ass to do, just buy a fan


----------



## Cyphen (Apr 21, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> actually wouldn't the light be magnified..a lot. I think the plant would be burnt to a crisp because of the light magnification. Also I agree that it would be a pain in the ass to do, just buy a fan


Water doesn't magnify light. It refracts it.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah that why when you go underwater it gets colder the farther you go down


----------



## Unique (Apr 22, 2008)

My buddy went fishing for 5 hours with his shoes off and pants rolled up. His feet were hanging off the dock in the water.He ended up with 3rd degree sunnburn on his feet and only a bad sunburn on his legs. The water kept his feet cool while the sun was magnified and burning him like crazy.....but he couldnt feel it cuz the water was cool.....think along the same lines with a plant.

Moral to the story....take sunblock if you are going drinking and fishing!


----------



## MonkeeMan (Apr 22, 2008)

haha you guys have to be kidding, water doesnt do that


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 22, 2008)

no like dude have like plexi glass one side where inside you would keep the plant, your lights, and like fans, and have the wires sticking through the glass which goes through a 3-4 inch diameter wall of water imprisoned between another plexi glass wall with like air-tight holes for all the wires... imagine having like a 600w hps inside of a box of water, it would be like an artistic thing you could stick in plain view but its really like a hydroponic pot plant. and wouldnt the water like cold-insulate the inner room to a perfect room temperature?


----------



## budz420 (Apr 22, 2008)

To answer the original question, yes using water as insulation works great. lots of farmers use inflatable water bags to extend their growing season. Submerging a plant wouldn't work though. Air is the first issue I think of. And for the record, water droplets magnify light. large bodies i.e.: lakes, ocean, glass of water, refract light. And Monkeeman...it gets colder as you go deeper because of currents and thermoclines not necessarily light refraction.


----------



## JiggyJogger (Apr 22, 2008)

ha its a neat idea but no oxygen or co2.....maybe if u ran co2 and oxygen through airstones it might possibly work?there would be no wind 2 so it would be mega thin...


----------



## Charfizcool (Apr 22, 2008)

Cyphen said:


> Water doesn't magnify light. It refracts it.


oh...well now I feel stupid but why do people get sunburned worse when they swim as opposed to just sitting on the beach? Does it magnify UV rays or something?


----------



## Cyphen (Apr 23, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> oh...well now I feel stupid but why do people get sunburned worse when they swim as opposed to just sitting on the beach? Does it magnify UV rays or something?


Because water washes away most sun screens and reduces the effective period to about 10 minutes.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 24, 2008)

water magnifies.that is why you are supposed to water in the early evening late afternoon....thedrops of water on the plants leaves will act as a magnifying glass and burns spots in the leaf.....


----------



## HyC (Apr 24, 2008)

water + light = algae?


----------



## JiggyJogger (Apr 24, 2008)

HyC said:


> water + light = algae?


A nice dose of hydro peroxide maybe?


----------



## Cyphen (Apr 24, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> water magnifies.that is why you are supposed to water in the early evening late afternoon....thedrops of water on the plants leaves will act as a magnifying glass and burns spots in the leaf.....


No.
Surface tension holds the water droplet in a paraboloid shape. Thus, any incoming radiant energy will be _*refracted *_towards the center point of the droplet, and if the incoming energy is powerful enough (like the sun on a scorching summer day) the focused energy will cause burn spots.

In other words, individual droplets have the potential to magnify small amounts of energy. Water, as a physical substance in its natural form, does not.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cyphen said:


> No.
> Surface tension holds the water droplet in a paraboloid shape. Thus, any incoming radiant energy will be _*refracted *_towards the center point of the droplet, and if the incoming energy is powerful enough (like the sun on a scorching summer day) the focused energy will cause burn spots.
> 
> In other words, individual droplets have the potential to magnify small amounts of energy. Water, as a physical substance in its natural form, does not.


 i was wrong..........so what.like knowone else has ever been wrong before..........


very valid explanation.......


----------



## gangjababy (Apr 24, 2008)

imagine water coming in a fucking up you $350 light/ballast, and yes water does magnify the suns rays.


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 24, 2008)

Water doesn't Magnafy light, magnification is just the combination of two REFRACTIONS of light (as the light enters the object (for example magnafying glass) and exits the same object.) the magnification is the difference in angle between the light as it goes in and the light as it comes out.

If water 'Magnified' light, the bottom of the ocean would be illuminated to a blinding degree during daylight hours.

I think some people need to have a look back over their physics books.


----------



## JiggyJogger (Apr 24, 2008)

DO it ill subscribe


----------



## overfiend (Apr 24, 2008)

i think this would be the ultimate stealth grow think acres & acres of bud growing in a local innocent pond some day we may have to adapt!


----------



## PaintBallUGC (Apr 24, 2008)

lmao yall are retarted, just make a damn fishtank with a fishtank inside fill water between tanks and grow on the inside tank, if u want ur temp to be so perfect, really i think its a waste of time and effort lol


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 24, 2008)

PaintBallUGC said:


> lmao yall are retarted, just make a damn fishtank with a fishtank inside fill water between tanks and grow on the inside tank, if u want ur temp to be so perfect, really i think its a waste of time and effort lol


::sigh:: ...


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 25, 2008)

why would someone invest so much time and effort into a crock pot theory ? just wondering, i mean you see all these other people growing great buds and their not doing it "underwater" so what makes you think that this is your only way to control temps? 3 words: Fan, and A/C. and your done, no need to construct this crazy water insulated grow box.... honestly where you really really high when you thought of this?


----------



## BigBudBalls (Apr 26, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> oh...well now I feel stupid but why do people get sunburned worse when they swim as opposed to just sitting on the beach? Does it magnify UV rays or something?



It may not magnify it, it might remove other aspects of the spectrum. Loose some of the IR that is diluting the light, then more UV gets through.

And there isn't a *true* magnify. Law of diminishing returns states that you can't get more energy out then put in. I know you are gonna mention a magnifying glass and burning ants in the backyard. Well what you are doing is taking the, say 20sq mm area on top of the glass and focusing down to .05 sq mm point. Thats a 40X power increase. But the area (19.5 sq mm) around it is at a rather diminished level.

Now back to the sun burn below the water surface... The top surface isn't perfectly flat. Once you get that curve with the water's natural optical index, you get a 'lens' Flatter the water, less focusing. But you also need to look at the amplitude of the 'waves' and see where the focal point is. (could be 30m down)

Just a thought.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the method of growing underwater would work. The reason I think this is because a couple grows ago when i germinated my seeds I left one seedling in the container of water that it was germinating in. I then put it inside the grow room and it continued to grow longer roots and leaves. Once i took it out of that environment and tried to plant it like the rest of the seeds it died. I used to have a pic in the pics section of RIU but as from what I can see there is no longer a pics section. at least not 1 that i can get to.


----------



## basher420 (Jul 2, 2010)

what about a 1 inch by 1 ft by 1 ft water "box" or wall to put in front of a light? and a curved bottom to refract it the right way?

Hopefully cool down the temps under it and refract the light semi-okay? haha 

I have no idea, just thinking out loud and bored =P and wanna add some wood to the fire


----------



## mitfall (Jul 2, 2010)

Go smoke another one bro,,,lol


----------



## akgrown (Jul 2, 2010)

My compost tea brewer has plants growing under the water kinda strange


----------



## thatdjsnow (Jul 2, 2010)

Places like Wal-mart use tubes of 72 degree water in the roofs and in the foundation of their newer stores to keep the temps down.

Maybe try a water-cooling system for a pc..... modified lol... oh wait..... haha

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/210497-water-cooled-box.html


----------



## rolledupdriver (Jul 2, 2010)

thatdjsnow said:


> Places like Wal-mart use tubes of 72 degree water in the roofs and in the foundation of their newer stores to keep the temps down.
> 
> Maybe try a water-cooling system for a pc..... modified lol... oh wait..... haha
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/210497-water-cooled-box.html


thats def possible, just the entire box needs to be covered in continuosly moving water, but i see this as def possible but quite costly and just a waste of time


----------



## jbo (Jul 4, 2010)

Umm what about the fact that the water is going to wind up being ambient temp of the room that its in. You could chill it but unless your just doing it to do it i dont think its a very cost effective method. Cool as hell yeah, cheap no.


----------



## thatdjsnow (Jul 5, 2010)

jbo said:


> Umm what about the fact that the water is going to wind up being ambient temp of the room that its in. You could chill it but unless your just doing it to do it i dont think its a very cost effective method. Cool as hell yeah, cheap no.


heat dissipates with moving water.


----------



## mickisirish (Jul 6, 2010)

not a question of can it work. more of a, "how can i make it work?" every new endeavor has its own set of issues with its own set of solutions.


----------



## bluntforce420 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think ya'll are looking at it bass-ackwards...instead of having the plant in a "water covered box/chamber" wouldn't it be easier to put the light in the box, kind of combine the two ideas as mentioned in the prior post...a aquarium in an aquarium and use some type of water cooler like in a computer to run the heated water thru a (big) radiator for cooling then back to the (big) res.

I'm guessing you would have to have a powerful light to be of any use to pass thru two panes of glass and maybe a half inch or inch of water between the two panes to be effective.

Someone design, build and test, then I'll buy LOL.


----------

